# I'm getting married for legal citizenship.......



## WeaponXxX (Aug 11, 2007)

I know most of you kids are too young to know anything about marriage but I figure maybe some people may know a thing or two to prepare me??

So far I am giving a girl X amount of dollars split in 3 portions...one up front, one after the papers go through and final part in 2 years when I become legal.

I am paying a lot of money and don't want to blow this....get denied at the interview...so anybody here ever do what I am doing? Anybody able to give me some advise? 

If its a fake marriage do I still get wedding gifts from you all???


----------



## PrinceIcee (Aug 11, 2007)

do you really....love...the girl

if not, get married, bang her a coupel of times then get a divorce


----------



## Takrin (Aug 11, 2007)

good luck, hope it works out,  also helps if you dont advertise your getting married for citizenship heh, i can say she'll get annoying after a few months or a year if you dont love her.  personally think it would be better to find a girl you like then get married to her.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 11, 2007)

I doubt the American Government is watching my posting on GBATemp....nor do they know who I am....so I think I am pretty safe....

but it is a 2 year process and it is very unlikely I will be having sex with the girl so we can drop that. We won't even be living together. 

Again this is only for citizenship....since I have no friends or family I don't know who to trust on the matter so I was hoping somebody here would have some advise.


----------



## HipN (Aug 11, 2007)

If she is single, meaning not married or does not have a BF w/e, then get to know her. Im not talking about dates, but hang out, get to know her, and on the interview, don't sound like your answers are scripted.


Basically, be her friend.


----------



## animalsex (Aug 11, 2007)

My cousins ex-husband did this without her knowing..divorced her a few weeks later..fucking douchebag


----------



## Icarus (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope the person is reliable and knows how to act natural during the interviews. Just try to be natural and everything is going to be fine. But honestly, does it worth the money? I would wait until I find someone I really love and accept the marriage without any money involved.


----------



## Taras (Aug 11, 2007)

This has to either be a troll or you don't understand the process.

Statuses are
1. Conditional Permanent resident - hold for 2 years
2. Permanent Resident
3. Citizenship

Steps 1 & 2 involve interviews two years apart. #3 happens after 3 or 4 years total. You need documents to prove you live together, joint accounts, bills addressed to both of you, etc. The interviewers will see right through bullshit. The woman will probably take off after the first payment (I've heard of this happening BTW.) Don't try it. Your only choice is to legitimately marry an American woman which is hard because they make terrible, inattentive, untrustworthy wives.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, just father a child here. That's what all the Mexicans do.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL Me a troll?

I already have set up the following:

*A apartment for $600 USD a month where we both be on the lease, Basically I am just sitting on the apartment for proof of residence,

*I have 3 bank accounts, I will put her on one and not give her access, we have already talked about this.

*And we are prepared to file our taxes together one year

So the only hard part I see is the interview....

Unless someone else knows something that may block me from accomplishing my goal.

I have to try it cause I am not ready to go home and I lost my identification which makes living here a pain in the ass. Option 2 is to get a fake ID which I may consider if plan 1 fails. As of right now the hardest part I see is the interview


----------



## Taras (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I lost my identification which makes living here a pain in the ass



You need to include notarized copies of your Passport & Birth Certificate when you submit the paperwork.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 11, 2007)

That's the stupidest reason to marry someone.

My cousin got screwed over because of something like this. She loved the guy so much and he only married her to be a citizen, and then he divorced her.

Can't, and won't, support you there. Find somebody you love to get your citizenship.


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2007)

Yep, in that point you are right hankchill, never marry someone you don't really like.... it may break your neck. Playing with other's feelings for MoNeY is a very bad thing to do... nearly as bad as to kill someone (ok, that is a bad comparison, but I just wanted to show that is REALLY bad).

But to be honest, I don't think you will follow us cause we're just the stupid internet guys, there to entertain you, right ?

If so: Man get a REAL life...


----------



## lagman (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> That's the stupidest reason to marry someone.
> 
> My cousin got screwed over because of something like this. She loved the guy so much and he only married her to be a citizen, and then he divorced her.
> 
> Can't, and won't, support you there. Find somebody you love to get your citizenship.



But he's not playing with the girl, he's paying her! She knows what she's doing.
I can't help, but I wish you success.

EDIT Fraternal:
Hey hermana, si checas este thread quizas veas porque tengo esa lista, veras tambien a un par de miembros de ella e incluso alguien de nuevo ingreso


----------



## inovermyheadd (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> This has to either be a troll or you don't understand the process.
> 
> Statuses are
> 1. Conditional Permanent resident - hold for 2 years
> ...




lol....the last part of this is quite an over generalization; there are many women in the us who would make wonderful, trustworthy wives...Your plan is flawed though and fooling the interviewers will be a challenge to you.

Good luck though...my advice is to do what makes you happy and be patient, b/c it is a long ass process


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 11, 2007)

i have a best friend of 5 years who wanted to marry me for british citizenship but i said no because it's not love, i want to marry someone i care about, we are still friends though.


----------



## Golin (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Actually, just father a child here. That's what all the Mexicans do.


Haha... that's not always true, some legal children get kicked out of the U.S. that way. It is a loophole, but there's a high possibility that the children will just be the one who gets the worst out of the deal.


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2007)

@lagman: it STILL is stupid, it just does not feel right. There should be another way to get a legal citizenship. Just search.

@jalaneme: what do you mean by "of 5 years" ? That he is 5 ? Or am I misunderstanding something ? I guess it's the latter one...


----------



## amptor (Aug 11, 2007)

google it newb pen1s man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u have to be married for 5 years.  u should check with an immigration lawyer to see if you even need to bother with any of that.


----------



## lagman (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> @lagman: it STILL is stupid, it just does not feel right. There should be another way to get a legal citizenship. Just search.
> 
> @jalaneme: what do you mean by "of 5 years" ? That he is 5 ? Or am I misunderstanding something ? I guess it's the latter one...



I agree with you.

BTW 5 years of friendship


----------



## adgloride (Aug 11, 2007)

I work for american immigration, thanks for letting us know what you are doing.  This topic has been forwarded to the proper authorities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/me runs


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2007)

meh, I'm to lazy too google.... I'm to lazy to nearly anything right now... 
(No, typing isn't anything, it is nothing)


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> @jalaneme: what do you mean by "of 5 years" ? That he is 5 ? Or am I misunderstanding something ? I guess it's the latter one...



i mean i've known him for 5 years and the reason why i didn't marry him is because he is gay and i was in a long term relationship with another man anyway. my best friend is more like a brother more than anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why i felt it would be weird marrying him.


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2007)

Good reason I guess... but... more like a brother ? Hmm... I can't comment on this, cause I have a sister AND a Brother and I don't like em BOTH (May be a result of them falling on my nerves all the time). My Friends are another story for me they are there to talk and just have fun. I'm right guessing you don't have a brother or a sister ?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow to all the people who are like OMG your playing with her heart!!! Ect, Ect....I have a very unique situation....my parents left me here in 1995 where I then took care of myself in the states. I have several problems right now due to the nature of my upbringing....mainly I am worried of loosing my assets, loosing my company, especially since I have been what I feel to be a undetected on the radar. 

As of now I have two choices....

A) Go home and be an olive picker
B) Stay in America and live out the American Dream as I have been doing so for the past 10 years

I think it is obvious I want to choose B. So again it is simple,
I put an add in the paper "Who wants a shit load of money?"
Girl then replies to add, "I do"
Explain and thus we get married.

There is no feelings, nobody is going to get trampled on emotionally, it is a strait up business transaction. I am actually seeing someone right now but she is way under 25 which is the age you need to be for this citezenship thing to be in effect.

I again I am under the impression I will be married for two years, not four, not five...two...and I am working on finding a lawyer as we speak....mainly for a prenump but I will fish for as much shady info as possible. Again I was merely wondering if anybody here has gotten citizenship and if so could give me pointers.


----------



## quartercast (Aug 12, 2007)

I know in Australia they ask you very personal questions... like what toothpaste does your partner use?

I think you should share a place with the girl. Or find a girl you can share with i.e. uni student. Find someone from your own ethnic group, chances are they have a scheme all worked out already!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Good reason I guess... but... more like a brother ? Hmm... I can't comment on this, cause I have a sister AND a Brother and I don't like em BOTH (May be a result of them falling on my nerves all the time). My Friends are another story for me they are there to talk and just have fun. I'm right guessing you don't have a brother or a sister ?



yes i am a only child and we went through a lot together so you can understand why he is like a brother to me, yeah nobody's friendship is perfect of course we argue lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2007)

Psssh... just come to Canada - we'll let practically anyone in; with welcome arms, even.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2007)

it would be much harder to get britain citizenship in this country, that's for sure.


----------



## adgloride (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> it would be much harder to get britain citizenship in this country, that's for sure.



With all the people they are letting in this country you really think so?


----------



## Westside (Aug 12, 2007)

WeaponXxX are you a Mexican?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 12, 2007)

i hate this! the frikin way to hop borders and screw ppl over while your at it.  immigrants just steal all the federal money for schools and stuff, used to be fun things like, actual sports, hoops, etc. now its just ELL crap, nothing for the actual citizens... its such BS!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 12, 2007)

My uncle did that and so did my Aunt, when I got here though they were almost done :\ Never got to meet the girl/guy they married to.


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Psssh... just come to Canada - we'll let practically anyone in; with welcome arms, even.



i dont think so... remember the portuguese that were sent back.. lol


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it would be much harder to get britain citizenship in this country, that's for sure.
> ...



lol well tony blair did say he was gonna make it harder for people to get into this country, i guess not.


----------



## amrod (Aug 12, 2007)

make sure she puts out on the fake wedding night incase they ask personal questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## flashermac (Aug 12, 2007)

For:

1.) Helping out your friend.

Against:

1.) You'll have to go through loads of legal hassle/expense.
2.) He's your friend now, but what if you fall out? Happens all the time.
3.) If you do fall out, more legal hassle/expense.
4.) What if you want to get married for real? More legal hassle/expense.
5.) Do you really want your wedding day, which should be a fine moment in your life, to be part of some sordid immigration scam?
6.) If you get caught out, Holloway beckons, happens all the time.
7.) This is only my opinion, but would a true friend want to place you in such a risky situation?

Think carefully, this sort of thing is best left to the professionals, many of whom are inside, and deservedly so.

|fmc|


----------



## lagman (Aug 12, 2007)

He's the one looking for the citizenship!.


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> He's the one looking for the citizenship!.



And he's not marrying a man


----------



## UncleChuckle (Aug 12, 2007)

I went through Canadian immigration, and all I know is that A) US immigration is harder, and B) They WILL trip you up on the questions unless you get very lucky. They're not stupid. I mean the one thing I remember when I told people who knows the experience went through it here in Canada. The only plus they could offer was "At least it isn't US immigration". 

You're in for a nightmare. Good luck.


----------



## Farami9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey sorry to ask but why dont u get your self some type of trade (farmer, concrete worker, laborer, etc) and then apply to Australia under the skills migrant act. As long as you agree to work under that job then you will be given a working VISA then citizenship after (3 years)...

Good luck though


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 12, 2007)

Fuck off.  You don't know shit.  Go stuff your fake marriage up your ass, loser.


----------



## OSW (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, i dont know shit about this, but i hope whatever decisions you make it works out for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> I know most of you kids are too young to know anything about marriage but I figure maybe some people may know a thing or two to prepare me??
> 
> So far I am giving a girl X amount of dollars split in 3 portions...one up front, one after the papers go through and final part in 2 years when I become legal.
> 
> ...


there is something you should no...

you are fucking awsome.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> there is something you should no...
> 
> you are fucking awsome.


There is something you should know...
You can't spell.


----------



## iTech (Aug 12, 2007)

How much money are we talking here? What are you going to pay the bitch?
And most importantly - what country are you from originally?

I know people that know people that in their turn absolutely do not know people that could get you into Iran if you wanted to, let alone the US, all you need is the money. You pay the nice scar-faced gangsters hard cash, and they'll get you anywhere. It helps if you're a female Russian Prostitute; thats how I got into the country (that, and I saved the presidents life - by punching him in the face the minute someone took a shot at him. Hey, I didn't know someone was shooting at him, all the other republicans were shooting in the air to celebrate their beloved commander in chief, how was I supposed to know one of them was an Immortal Technique fan?)
So put up a wig and keep ranting about Putin taking your "precious" away in a mental institution when you were a child, and the gangsters might do it for cheap thinking you're a Russian Hoe.

Better yet, forget this whole insane rant, and go join the army. Isn't it so that if you join the army, you get legal citizenship?
I hear you like skydiving - that's a big plus these days!
This could be you;


----------



## UncleChuckle (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Isn't it so that if you join the army, you get legal citizenship?



I know the US were considering that. Don't know if they introduced it. The US gets a little more like Starship Troopers every day. 

It's funny. The several American's I know are looking for ways OUT of the country.


----------



## Opium (Aug 12, 2007)

This may be a stupid question because I don't know how the US system works.

Can't you just go for a citizenship test? In Australia if you live in the country for a certain period of time you can do a citizenship test and if you pass you become a citizen.

Marrying someone for citizenship is just plain stupid in my opinion....


----------



## cubin' (Aug 12, 2007)

I think this is an awesome idea. Too many people place extreme importance in marriage and I think it's pretty dumb.

marriage is whatever you want to make it!

good luck


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > there is something you should no...
> ...


i no


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 12, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States..._naturalization
according to this weapon you need to be married for 3 years to attain naturalization.
the whole document may be of help to you.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 12, 2007)

Fake marriage or not...you must make it look real...so gifts and FAMILY are required at the wedding...as well as PHOTOS.

If not, prepare to answer a shitload of questions.  Believe me, I've done it before (but for a genuine marriage)


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Fake marriage or not...you must make it look real...so gifts and FAMILY are required at the wedding...as well as PHOTOS.
> 
> If not, prepare to answer a shitload of questions.


many people get married every year without their families present. so it isn't a necessary


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> This may be a stupid question because I don't know how the US system works.
> 
> Can't you just go for a citizenship test? In Australia if you live in the country for a certain period of time you can do a citizenship test and if you pass you become a citizen.
> 
> Marrying someone for citizenship is just plain stupid in my opinion....


I know in Canada thats what my parents did.


----------



## ridgecity (Aug 12, 2007)

First of all, don't be talking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!
second, you have to live with the woman, they will be checking you!!!!!!!!
It was a easy thing during the 90's but now it's very bad if you get caught trying to trick the Naturalization Services. If you don't wanna wait for a visa lottery that's they way to do it. You don't like the woman? why don't you get a woman you like and stay married? at least that time won't be fucking hell. 

You don't need a party just sign your legal marriage, AND you need to live as a married man, its a matter of how bad you want to be a citizen. I might do it in a couple years, but I'm getting a real wife that loves me, not a "señorita" that charges you. Never pay for women, man. Don't be desperate, just lower your levels and get a not so hot woman that will do it because she loves you, not for your money. THEY WILL BE WATCHING YOU... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







As a wedding present, I will give  you an original DS game of your choice , and please try to find a woman with a sister so I can get together with her when I go the U.S.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know where you are from, but just visit a church and talk with a sexy thick accent. Church chicks are very conservative and also very horny, and always like the sexy euro/african/asian/latin lover that loves romance and avoid the regular white guy! wink wink...


----------



## adgloride (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got some good news for you.  I have got you a wedding present.  Just a shame its a fake one


----------



## iTech (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> I don't know where you are from, but just visit a church and talk with a sexy thick accent. Church chicks are very conservative and also very horny, and always like the sexy euro/african/asian/latin lover that loves romance and avoid the regular white guy! wink wink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hell yeah church meat!
I once volunteered to help the minister, and boy did I get ass! We both did! Eachother's ass! It was horrible!


----------



## SkankButta (Aug 12, 2007)

Stupid Goobacks! I hope you get caught..

There is no possible way this guy could be serious. You don't honestly think that someone would be dumb enough to go advertising a false marriage on the internet, do you? And on a gamers site at that.

It's amazing that most people seem to have no real issues with this. I'm tempted to report you so I eventually don't have to pay for you and your kids to live off the system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. On a side note, I'll let you marry my cat to become a Canadian citizen. It will cost you though. Or you could do what all the immigrants do here in Canada.... Seek assistance from places that help with immigration and have them falsify a refugee claim. It seems to work swimmingly over here. You wouldn't believe how many Colombians have been held to knife point and told that if they ever went to work again, their families would be killed.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SkankButta @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Stupid Goobacks! I hope you get caught..
> 
> There is no possible way this guy could be serious. You don't honestly think that someone would be dumb enough to go advertising a false marriage on the internet, do you? And on a gamers site at that.
> 
> P.S. On a side note, I'll let you marry my cat to become a Canadian citizen. It will cost you though. Or you could do what all the immigrants do here in Canada.... Seek assistance from places that help with immigration and have them falsify a refugee claim. It seems to work swimmingly over here. You wouldn't believe how many Colombians have been held to knife point and told that if they ever went to work again, their families would be killed.


i don't think there's any need for comments like this, do you?
if you don't have anything constructive to say to help the guy stay out of the sodding thread will you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



slurs aren't supposed to be tolerated on the forum whether you're joking or not.


----------



## SkankButta (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you kidding me?

Why isn't there a need for comments like this? He is asking how to BREAK THE LAW to illegally enter a country. Yeah, we all should open our arms and tell him how to go about gaining unlawful entry or keep our mouths shut, right?

Since we are all going to electronically help him out, why don't we all take up a collection and pay for the illegal marriage? Sounds constructive, right? I'll even volunteer my time to go clean up his "FAKE" matrimonial appartment.

And what "SLUR" are you referring to? I see none.

Some people are just too much.


----------



## iTech (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SkankButta @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why isn't there a need for comments like this? He is asking how to BREAK THE LAW to illegally enter a country. Yeah, we all should open our arms and tell him how to go about gaining unlawful entry or keep our mouths shut, right?



You tell her G!
Yeah, WTF is this shit anyways? I signed up here and all I see is illegal crap! Game copying devices, piracy advocation threads, ... what the hell? I thought this was a board about the Great Britain Aristocratic Template Society  - you know, they teach you how to act like an aristocrat? But turns out I signed up on a site where 90% of the people are involved in game piracy of some sort!  (I don't play games myself - they are not allowed by the real GBATemp Society) which is very much illegal.

And now this guy is asking something which is also illegal? You are right! I'm fed up with this crap - I'm going away!

The real GBATemp would never approve of this bloody pishposh! 





(_In case you missed the point, this site deals with shady shit to begin with. You want cute and cuddly? Get the fuck out and go bitch down at the Transsexual Hamster Porn site your mother set up to place your various exploits involving cute little hamsters and your morbidly shrunken genitalia in the spotlights in the hopes you'll land a job in Hollywood and make her proud._)


----------



## Taras (Aug 12, 2007)

Once the Depression kicks in, nobody will care about your legal status.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 12, 2007)

If you get caught will they deport you back to Mexico?


----------



## pika3000 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stupid Goobacks! I hope you get caught..
> 
> There is no possible way this guy could be serious. You don't honestly think that someone would be dumb enough to go advertising a false marriage on the internet, do you? And on a gamers site at that.
> 
> ...



In the future don't go around saying that you are from Canada, you'll only embarrassing the nation with your ignorance and stupidity (which the PM already does), especially when you're using racial insults from a fictional cartoon (South Park).


----------



## iTech (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG I just realized - ShankButta is Teh Fed!
He's gotta be. Check out all the posts he's made. 




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why isn't there a need for comments like this? He is asking how to BREAK THE LAW to illegally enter a country. Yeah, we all should open our arms and tell him how to go about g...
> 
> ...



I found The Fed! Quick get Costello in here. Unless ... oh dear anus! It's all becoming clear to me now! Costello is the actual fed, and he uses the secret underground lab he is located in to control this board. The NSA has created an AI that will scan through various websites looking for Insect Porn (Bush has a problem ...) and Costello must have adapted it to post crap about members while he is away in his cryogenics chamber on the weekends. off course! And he does this because he is trying to warn us all that our activities are being logged. He's grown fond of us and does not want to see us end up in Guatemala Bay, but he can't do it himself since he is being watched as well so the AI does this for him while he is conveniently away. This "ShankButta" (a clever anagram for either "Ask that Nub" (Ask the noob!), "Tanks At Hub" (the tanks are already at your LAN hub!) "A Thank Bust" (he thanks us and warns us of a bust) or "A Stunk Bath" (a codename for a cryogenics chamber)) program is designed to be a virtual conscientiousness of some sorts, and is activated by trigger words such as "Illegal", "Piracy" and "iTech".

Eighter that, or the guy is just an ass.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SkankButta @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why isn't there a need for comments like this? He is asking how to BREAK THE LAW to illegally enter a country. Yeah, we all should open our arms and tell him how to go about gaining unlawful entry or keep our mouths shut, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

Just a small update, I almost went through with it and got me a marriage lawyer to go over some important details. It seems in this country if you get arrested (NOT CONVICTED) but arrested for two felony charges you can't get citizenships. I have never been CONVICTED but I have been arrested and investigated for a few felonies and so I will never be a citizen of this country. 

And no I'm not Mexican but European. So that is it. No illegally getting married for me which is good, but one day I'll have to go home which I have yet to decide is good or bad yet. Thanks for those that offered serious replies


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 13, 2008)

how old ARE you.


----------



## VVoltz (May 13, 2008)

*Interesting topic, Weapon, please be careful as I've witnessed people that fell apart when Immigration started to take pictures while they were carrying on their usual routines.
The second interview is also the hardest. 

I would seriously suggest you to close this topic as for government is NOT playing when investigating ALL leads between you and her.*

I'll say it bluntly, a friend of mine is being deported because his "plan" didn't work. She almost went to jail.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX your a scum bag and its ppl like  you who are ruining my country i was BORN in i lost all respect for you


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> *Interesting topic, Weapon, please be careful as I've witnessed people that fell apart when Immigration started to take pictures while they were carrying on their usual routines.
> The second interview is also the hardest.
> 
> I would seriously suggest you to close this topic as for government is NOT playing when investigating ALL leads between you and her.*
> ...


By all means go ahead and close the topic, like I said I talked to a lawyer to get citizenship on every angle from taking test to marriage and my lawyer said there is NO way for me to get citizenship. I have been here since 1995 and have even been involved with the same girl for 4 years who I'd like to really marry but she'd have to be 25 for that plan to work (Which she will be in July) but alas my record while being clean...the investigations and arrest is enough to not make me eligible. So no worries people I am NOT doing anything illegal and thus there is no reason to fret. 

Me getting married and getting caught = deportion 
The citizen getting caught = jail, arrest, and a 5k fine.

Me getting deported is gonna happen one way or another so to me it was at the time worth a shot and a good 15k investment. Oh well, I've already started brushing up on my native tongue for 2010

@BoneMonkey
I'm not on welfare, I make money, run several business, and spend all my money boosting your economy (er, at least trying to) ... what's the problem?

Again, feel free to close the topic as the issue is resolved and I won't be getting married (in the states at least)


----------



## VVoltz (May 13, 2008)

^Good to hear that WeaponXxX!

While I'm honored to be a part of the *Podcast Crew*, but I have to say I have the same powers as... *The Blue Beetle*! (none  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CockroachMan (May 13, 2008)

Why don't you try raising some money on the US, go back to Europe and try opening a business over there or something like that?

You're from Greece right? So, AFAIK you have "european citizenship" and you can go to any country in Europe.. could try something in the UK for example..


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 13, 2008)

These laws exist for a reason.  But in your particular situation, it's a tough call.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

Well that is the game plan,
For work purposes I prefer to stay in America as all my connections are here ... as well as the family I built. I actually was looking forward to going home until I found a tape of me leaving to America and the reality of my village I grew up in hit me. 

I live now in a town where I have an Outback, a Chillis, an Applebees, a Target, a Walmart, a Home Depot, Burger King, McDonalds, they just built a white castle SCORE .... not really got massive diarrhea both times eating there, but still its just the conveniences I've come accustomed to. I came from a village of like 200 people, 1 corner store (like a 7-11) that was not a commercial brand, 1 coffee shop, 1 ... I forget what it was but like coffee shop, 1 restaurant, 1 doctor, 1 dentist, lol...small town. I don't know I just like it here. I don't give a fuck about the politics or whose in charge, I don't care about their religion battles, or the small shit everyone freaks out about. I came here with nothing and became a millionaire, lost it all, and am working my way back up, and best of all I can do it home without really doing a thing. I'm living the American dream. Get Rich fast.

As for where I will go? I know I can go anywhere in Europe and have already traveled a lot, I'd prefer to just wander around and enjoy the fruits of busting my ass in America but my kids really make things a lot tougher so I will have to settle down somewhere. I am putting them into Greek school come June so I will probably end up at home playing cards and drinking coffee all day. GOD I CANT WAIT FOR A REAL FUCKING FRAPEE!!! I just hope they got some decent internet these days. And the fucking napping at noon is gonna kill me if they still do that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 13, 2008)

http://www.kctv5.com/news/15898077/detail.html


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 13, 2008)

This thread is going downhill fast


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX  the problem is your taking the job of someone who lives in this country 

in the perfect world i say let everyone in but the fact is we dont have room


----------



## DrKupo (May 13, 2008)

In all honesty, if you need to get married for citizenship, the country you are going to rejected your normal citizenship request, which means you are a desirable. I advise you to stay out.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> but the fact is we dont have room




How is there no room, when the U.S. is exporting so many soldiers ... ?

Plus, I left the U.S. 13 years ago, he can have my place.


On a serious note : 

Room? Have you been to any of the desert states, or mid-western states? You can drive for a day and see no-one ...

Plus, the guy is a tax-paying business man, which is more than some of the people born there are ... hell, the U.S. is all about the money, let them kick out some bastard factory on Welfare, and let him in ...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 13, 2008)

I understand you Weapon.. it's a lot of stuff to leave behind.. 

I got deported from the United States last year.. in the airport even, told the immigration people I was just going to visit a friend, he didn't believe me, tried to insist on the story and he still didn't believe, at one point I got so nervous and scared of what could happen that I just told him that I was going to work there.. yeah, I was very weak.. I admit that..
Well, since there was very few flights to Brazil, I had to spend a whole day on the immigration room waiting for my flight.. there, I saw a lot of people being harshly questioned and yelled at.. mostly latin americans.. I remember a little mexican girl trying to convince the officer that she was going to visit her brother in L.A. and the guy just kept asking her "Ok.. prove me you have a brother in LA.." and the girl just cried. Well, since then I have more compassion for those people.. :/

Now, for the who keep replying the topic saying that WeaponXxX should be sent back and stuff.. just remember that your whole country was raised by immigrants, and even today, a lot of illegal immigrants are helping your country to grow! They're not stealing your jobs, if you, a proud "american" citizen can't compete with a "third world" mexican who went to your country with little knowledge of english and no-money.. well, I pitty you


----------



## DrKupo (May 13, 2008)

You don't belong in the us, cockroach. Please stay the fuck out, WE DON'T WANT YOU; THAT IS WHY YOU WERE SENT BACK.


----------



## PBC (May 13, 2008)

haha. "we don't have room" LOL "don't take our jobs" 
Sounds like you people have been listening to too many racist republicans talking about Mexican border jumpers. You know we give them crappy manual labor jobs here anyway right? You'll let them mow your lawns, make your food and wash your dishes... and they are treated as lesser humans and all that?? 

Comments like that make me want to leave America...because I am living in a country of trite idiots. 
The fact is if you aren't good enough to secure your job, that is you F-in problem now isn't it?
If he is better then you at your specific job, then he is more valuable. The American way!
Don't be scared of it, just work harder. That is America. Opportunity. Deal with it. How hard did YOU work to become an American? Ohh, you were probably born here...how fortunate. But I'm sure someone in your family had to work damn hard or you wouldn't be here at all.

I hate those excuses people use to make a America some closed door society where we are too good to let in others. Everybody is too good for everybody else here. Its sick. Screw "that" America and the back-wards people bringing it down, serious.

I WOULD leave soo quick, but I see too much possibility in taking back our society from ignorant assholes ruling it.


----------



## hanman (May 13, 2008)

UncleChuckle said:
			
		

> The US gets a little more like Starship Troopers every day.



SWEET!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't WAIT for my powered armor exoskeleton!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> UncleChuckle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, he meant the movie version, not the book ...


----------



## DrKupo (May 13, 2008)

No one has to compete with illegals. We send them back, problem solved. They don't belong here, and they ARE lesser humans.


----------



## PBC (May 13, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> No one has to compete with illegals. We send them back, problem solved. They don't belong here, and they ARE lesser humans.




You make me wish that America deported people with low IQs. That would free up some space for honest hardworking people that deserve a chance at being in a privileged society such as ours. The problem with being privileged from birth is you didn't do anything to deserve it, so you take it for granted. And thus have no clue. 
Do you hate everyone or just really love yourself?
Either way, you blow pretty hard. Not just...the guy I qouted..but anyone who thinks they are above "illegals". 
I'm done with this thread. It truely makes me sick to be somehow part of the same country as some of you self-rightous pricks.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 13, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that was pretty shitty of you to demote them even if they are illegal. Yes I agree they should go through the process of becoming a American citizen and yes I think we should deport them if they get in the country illegally. But you should never think you are "higher" then anybody else just because of your nationality.


----------



## cupajoe (May 13, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As intriguing as this Illegal immigrant bout is, I think we should keep trying to help Weapon...


----------



## hanman (May 13, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> hanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW


----------



## PBC (May 13, 2008)

Citizenship and Marriage on WIKIanswers

Sorry bout being off topic before!


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

Just for the record I came with a parent who had a work Visa and then was left here to become a man and work. At 15 I had two jobs and went to school till I was 17 and they found out I was living on my own. 

Bob thanks for the chuckle for offering to give me your place!

Taking jobs,
Listen I understand you being pissed if I took your job at McDonalds of Home Depot. Seriously there is a lot of corporations out here that kill the little guy. But the greatness in America is if you pull up your sleeve and put hard work in you CAN compete. So as a BUSINESS OWNER I have taken NO jobs yet I have given 12 jobs. I have TWELVE people on my payroll as web designers, video editors, cameramen, an assistant, advertising. Plus I have helped 20 girls start their OWN companies (Which I am the head of) so that makes a total of 32 people I have helped employ. Now if you include the people they employ because I employed those people...well I have given quite a few jobs to quite a few people.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

are you a pimp ?lol


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> are you a pimp ?lol



Yes, and if you push the little green phone button on your mom's cellphone twice, he'll answer ...


[Sorry ... couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Man18 (May 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I doubt the American Government is watching my posting on GBATemp....nor do they know who I am....so I think I am pretty safe....
> 
> but it is a 2 year process and it is very unlikely I will be having sex with the girl so we can drop that. We won't even be living together.
> 
> Again this is only for citizenship....since I have no friends or family I don't know who to trust on the matter so I was hoping somebody here would have some advise.


You severely underestimate what our government will go through to weed out things like this. Internet activity and things similar have been used before. They will be watching you, your friends, your family in the country and your "fiancée" family in order to see if the relationship is legit. Also considering that you have the cash to pay some woman and I guess have been in the country for a number of years to meet a woman you trust enough to marry and give 1/2 of your stuff after you plan to divorce her if you meet another woman that would have been cheaper just to become a citizen legally.

On a side note why does Arizona Blueberry White Tea have a pink color?


ADDITION: If this is a joke and you end up wanting to marry a woman in the future that would actually make you a USC they may try to screw that up considering this topic.


----------



## Dylan (May 13, 2008)

good luck with it all.


----------



## elfgirl_45 (May 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> By all means go ahead and close the topic, like I said I talked to a lawyer to get citizenship on every angle from taking test to marriage and my lawyer said there is NO way for me to get citizenship. I have been here since 1995 and have even been involved with the same girl for 4 years who I'd like to really marry but she'd have to be 25 for that plan to work (Which she will be in July) but alas my record while being clean...the investigations and arrest is enough to not make me eligible. So no worries people I am NOT doing anything illegal and thus there is no reason to fret.



Just out of curiousity, why would you rather pay some woman you don't know than marry the girl you actually like in a couple months? I'm guessing it's in case anything goes wrong and didn't want her to end up in trouble (which probably wouldn't since you would be fine in the questioning for immigration) but I still thought that a little odd. Please enlighten me!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is why no one likes you bobevil


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone hates a hater, bone


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 13, 2008)

The number one thing to know about getting married for legal citizenship... don't post on a forum admitting you're getting married _for legal citizenship_.


----------



## User200 (May 13, 2008)

i don't think this will help you much but i was offered to marry a friends Girl so she can become legal.. he wasn't... But what i was told is that (not sure if its true or not) If its found its a false marriage that the citizen faces jail time and the non gets deported


----------



## phoood (May 13, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Just for the record I came with a parent who had a work Visa and then was left here to become a man and work. At 15 I had two jobs and went to school till I was 17 and they found out I was living on my own.
> 
> Bob thanks for the chuckle for offering to give me your place!
> 
> ...


I am not ashamed to get down on my knees and give away as many below jobs as possible.



Next question

/offtopic


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 13, 2008)

User200 said:
			
		

> i don't think this will help you much but i was offered to marry a friends Girl so she can become legal.. he wasn't... But what i was told is that (not sure if its true or not) If its found its a false marriage that the citizen faces jail time and the non gets deported


^ That comment corresponds directly to mine as well.


----------



## Lazycus (May 13, 2008)

Ugh.  Yet another thread that brings out the worst in almost everyone posting.  Every country has idiots.  Every country has their shameful actions of individuals and governments and races and religions.

Back on topic though, if the USA is so bad why do so many people (like WeaponXxX apparently) want to live here?  Now I know several of you could post 1000+ words why you think the USA sucks, but I'm guessing you have a pretty good/comfortable life.  It really is the land of opportunity.

All the hate will continue though.  With the world economy we now live in people will continue to move wherever they can increase their standard of living.  Races/Nationalities will continue to blur and people will fight for what is theirs.  Oh well, maybe it will all end in 2012, or sooner.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 13, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I understand you Weapon.. it's a lot of stuff to leave behind..
> 
> I got deported from the United States last year.. in the airport even, told the immigration people I was just going to visit a friend, he didn't believe me, tried to insist on the story and he still didn't believe, at one point I got so nervous and scared of what could happen that I just told him that I was going to work there.. yeah, I was very weak.. I admit that..
> Well, since there was very few flights to Brazil, I had to spend a whole day on the immigration room waiting for my flight.. there, I saw a lot of people being harshly questioned and yelled at.. mostly latin americans.. I remember a little mexican girl trying to convince the officer that she was going to visit her brother in L.A. and the guy just kept asking her "Ok.. prove me you have a brother in LA.." and the girl just cried. Well, since then I have more compassion for those people.. :/
> ...




About the little girl being questioned. They were probably doing this for her safety making sure she wasn't being trafficked for child prostitution, hence the "we need you to prove he's your brother" thing. Because obviously a little girl isn't going to come into the country and wreak havoc hehe


----------



## Trolly (May 13, 2008)

I'm sorry but that's horrible. Doing a fake marriage to get into the US? Sorry, but I just think that's totally unacceptable. As a Christian, I'd say that's just abusing God and the church for your own benefits.
Honestly, it's not good.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 13, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but that's horrible. Doing a fake marriage to get into the US? Sorry, but I just think that's totally unacceptable. As a Christian, I'd say that's just abusing God and the church for your own benefits.
> Honestly, it's not good.


Who says he needs a church to get married? Ya ever heard of a marriage license?


----------



## ZeminkoX (May 13, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> No one has to compete with illegals. We send them back, problem solved. They don't belong here, and they ARE lesser humans.


You make me sick.

How you can actually believe that I have no idea. Seriously, my brain just fails to comprehend how people can think such complete bullshit and not see right through it. Even if they are complete idiots.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

Closed because this thread is just one big pile of off-topicness and flames, and because WeaponXxX said it can be.


----------

